#ubuntu-bd 2012-03-14
<ashickur-noor> কেউ কি আছেন?
#ubuntu-bd 2013-03-15
<abhra> নমস্কার
#ubuntu-bd 2014-03-15
<raihan> ping Nusha 
#ubuntu-bd 2016-03-14
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> Hi everyone!!!!!
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> im in and out here keeping sheepout of herbs
<pavlushka> Oh!
<pavlushka> ok.
<pavlushka> will be back, two thing is on schedule, n I m a bit late for that.
<belkinsa> o/ all
<pavlushka> o/ belkinsa 
<Kilos> afternoon 
 * Kilos just woke
<pavlushka> afternoon, Kilos 
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> and belkinsa 
 * pavlushka bad habit aft+tab no completion, then hand written afternoon
<Kilos> C-4 JediKnight afternoon
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i do that often
<Kilos> tab complete becomes a habit
<pavlushka> yep
<pavlushka> belkinsa, \o/
<Kilos> very quiet here today
#ubuntu-bd 2016-03-15
<pavlushka> Hi everyone!!
<Kilos> morning all
<Kilos> hows pavlushka today
<pavlushka> normal
<pavlushka> Kilos, How's your's?
<Kilos> good ty and you
<Kilos> hehe
<pavlushka> Kilos, lol, we will keep asking to each other.
<pavlushka> about the day.
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> haha
<belkinsa> o/ all
<Ekushey> Hello belkinsa :)
<belkinsa> How are you today?
<Ekushey> Good, thanks :)
<belkinsa> Can do you do me a favor and accept my subscription request to your LoCo's mailing-list?
<Ekushey> Checking...
 * belkinsa is with Kilos (Miles) to help your LoCo be active again
<belkinsa> Ekushey, thank you.
<Ekushey> You're welcome
<Ekushey> Our LoCo is very much active, everyone flocked over to our FB group now
<Ekushey> https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntubd/
<belkinsa> I heard, but I still think some don't use Facebook
<belkinsa> Like me.
<Ekushey> That's not the case in Bangladesh 
<Ekushey> Since there's "zero" Facebook here, people can use it without paying for Internet. We get a lot of support questions from zero FB users.
<belkinsa> Has Pavel joined the group on Facebook?
<Ekushey> Younger people doesn'tlike using mailing lists these days...
<Ekushey> Yup
<belkinsa> Good because he wants to get his Ubuntu Membership.
<Ekushey> I see
<Ekushey> The good part of FB group is help seekers get assistance really fast, even at 4 in the morning as someone or the other is always online
<belkinsa> And this is "zero" Facebook apart of the free internet thing in certain countries where you only have a select few websites you can visits?
<Ekushey> Yes
<belkinsa> That's a shame.  But I won't move to that topic.
<Ekushey> Shame?
<belkinsa> Yes, because they can't see the whole internet just only a select websites.
<Ekushey> Oh
<Ekushey> Internet is still expensive here, we pay around thrice as much as what Indians pay
<belkinsa> I was thinking of Mozilla Learning when you said "zero" Factbook.  https://teach.mozilla.org/activities
<belkinsa> Wow.
<Ekushey> Atleast students are able to use Facebook and other sites who can't afford month-long Internet
<belkinsa> Yes, that's good.
<Kilos-> hi Ekushey belkinsa 
<Kilos-> sorry my connection dropped
<belkinsa> It's cool.
<Ekushey> Cheap smartphones are available here (costing around $30), so they like using Internet :)
<Ekushey> Hey Kilos- :)
<belkinsa> Do you guys have internet cafes or is the internet to expensive for that too?
<Ekushey> There aren't that many Internet cafes around now, even in the capital as everyone can access it from their phones.
<belkinsa> I see.
<Ekushey> Only thing that I don't like is a lot of people now thinks Internet means Facebook... that's all that they use.
<belkinsa> Ekushey, :).  Thanks for saying that.
<Ekushey> Well true for Bangladesh, that's my observation... don't know about other countries.
 * belkinsa does either
<Kilos-> Ekushey as long as ic and wiki etc carry on as well thats good
<Kilos-> irc
<belkinsa> But I could guess it's a third world country thing.  And I mean no offense.
<belkinsa> Kilos-, more like as long as FOSS is around those things will be around.
<Ekushey> We do meetups too, the community is great here :)
<Kilos-> we just need to all work together thats all
<Kilos-> all of the linux world that is
<Ekushey> Which LoCo team are you from belkinsa?
<belkinsa> Ohio, USA, an inactive one because we are all scattered around the state.  I'm the only one down in the southern end.
<Ekushey> Oh OK :)
<Kilos-> bhavani was telling me the other day he has similar problems in india
<Kilos-> wll get around to helping him too
<Ekushey> Bhavani lives abroad now I guess?
<Ekushey> Or still in India?
<Kilos-> i dont know where he lives but being in the loco council its part of his job to try help struggling locos
<Kilos-> its actually a world wide initiative
<Ekushey> The only way we're struggling is lack of funding
<Kilos-> and can be very time consuming, one ends up being subscribed to dozens of mailing lists
<Ekushey> We organize workshops at universities, and there are some expenses
<belkinsa> Sounds like someone needs to use https://www.patreon.com
<Kilos-> internet costs are the big problem i think
<belkinsa> Oi!  Ekushey, is it possible that you can mirror your LoCo's events on the LoCo portal?
<belkinsa> And also update your link to the homepage of the LoCo.
<Ekushey> Sorry about that, after the LoCo portal was built we didn't make any updates there :P
<belkinsa> Oh, okay.
<Ekushey> Will do... we've an event coming up next month, 10th anniversary of Ubuntu-BD :)
<Ekushey> How does Patreon send the money? Via PayPal?
<belkinsa> It's like PayPal but with monthly payments from your supporters.
<Ekushey> I mean how do they reimburse the money collected from patrons?
<Ekushey> For some reason the site is loading really slow...
<belkinsa> You can take out the money each month from your account.
<Ekushey> Ah, via PayPal and Payoneer
<belkinsa> But after a certain amount, $600 in US, you get taxed.  But I think it comes back to you as a return because it's below a certain limit.
<Ekushey> PayPal doesn't work here, not Payoneer is the only option
<Ekushey> Very shameful but we're one of the only few countries from where you can't open a PayPal account.
<belkinsa> Wow.
<Kilos-> ouch
<Kilos-> i have one but my stupid bank doesnt connect with them
<Ekushey> It's our government's fault really, they didn't give PayPal to do business here as they thought people will do money laundering :P
<Ekushey> Even more shameful, Bangladesh was once offered to get connected via underwater fiber network, but govt. said no... the reason they gave was that our countries information will get stolen :P
<Kilos-> ouch
<Ekushey> Hahaha
<belkinsa> A bigger Wow.
<Kilos-> at leat here some of the ISPs are supplying free wifi
<Kilos-> but thats is mainly in well built up areas and cities
<Ekushey> Free WiFi is only available upscale restaurants here ;)
<Ekushey> *available at
<Kilos> yip money supports money
<Kilos> who cares about the little man in todays world
<Ekushey> And I know what people use WiFi there for... uploading selfies on FB and Instagram ;)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> Ekushey do you know benin
<Kilos> are they in the same situation there
<Ekushey> Yeah, Benin in Africa
<Kilos> ubuntu-bn
<Kilos> oh yes
<Kilos> i got mixed up
<Ekushey> Only Lonely Planet they wrote "welcome to Benin, the birthplace of voodoo" :P
<Ekushey> Hehe
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> yeah that is the land of witch doctors
<Ekushey> *On
<Ekushey> I guess so :P
<Kilos> ill be here every day Ekushey 
<Kilos> connection permitting of course
<Ekushey> Thanks Kilos :)
<Kilos> hyou look after you guys
<Ekushey> Do you watch cricket?
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> T20 time
<Ekushey> India lost to NZ today :D
<Kilos> yeah
<Ekushey> Tomorrow is Bangladesh vs Pakistan
<Kilos> NZ are good at rugby as well
<Kilos> ill watch tomorrow
<Ekushey> I'm happy NZ won :D
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> they are well disciplined
<Kilos> in all sports
<Ekushey> One of my friend precited that SA and NZ will go on final, and SA will win
<Ekushey> I disagreed with him though, supporting BD :D
<Kilos> i hope SA win
<Kilos> we have been battling with NZ for years
<Kilos> and  out cricket teams isnt what it used to be
<Kilos> i need to sleep. sleep tight Ekushey 
<Ekushey> Good night Kilos! I'll be off in half an hour
<Ekushey> See ya :)
<Kilos> ill be here daily
<Kilos> take care
<Ekushey> :):)
<Kilos> :D'
#ubuntu-bd 2016-03-16
<Kilos> morning all
<pavlushka> Hi everyone!!!!
<pavlushka> Ekushey, o/
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Heya, Kilos 
<pavlushka> o/
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> So? how was the day?
<Kilos> slow
<Kilos> and raining now and expecting big storms
<Kilos> how was your day
<pavlushka> normal
<pavlushka> doing this and that. was not very busy.
<pavlushka> o/
<pavlushka> victim of power cuts.
#ubuntu-bd 2016-03-17
<Kilos> morning bangladesh
<Kilos> sorry bout pkistan beating you
<Kilos> pakistan
<Kilos> i dont think we are going to fare much better
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> morning everyone else
<pavlushka> Heya, Kilos !!! o/
<pavlushka> Morning everyone!!!
<Kilos> Ekushey please tell bhavani that as soon as you guys are sorted we will help him with the india loco
<Kilos> could lose connection a few times today. raining quite a bit then signal drops
<pavlushka> no problem.
<pavlushka> but you are liking the rain or kinda annoyed?
<Kilos> we need rain bad, we are having the worst droubt of all time
<Kilos> i forget the spelling of that word
<pavlushka> its okay.
<pavlushka> its drought.
<Kilos> yes ty
<pavlushka> but I had no doubt that you meant drought.
<Kilos> yes but it worries me when i forget spelling like that
<pavlushka> happens to all I think, at least that includes me.
<Kilos> mine is only since my head accident
<Ekushey> tanjir hello! ki khobor? long time no see!
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> Ekushey what happened to your cricket team
<Kilos> threy let us down
<Kilos> they as well
<Ekushey> :(
<Ekushey> I'm so sad Kilos
<Kilos> yeah bad move
<Kilos> who is JediKnight he never says anything
<Kilos> maybe his light sabre is broken so he is sulkig
<Kilos> s/sulkig/sulking
<pavlushka> Ekushey, o/
<Ekushey> Kilos: Haha
<Ekushey> pavlushka: Hello!
<Kilos> hi Megh 
<Ekushey> Have you used Mikrotik, Kilos?
<Kilos> was too expensive
<Kilos> is that the wireless hardware 
<Ekushey> Yeah
<Kilos> we have a company here that makes all wireless stuff and they are microtik
<Kilos> ah
<Ekushey> I got a router as a gift... playing with it :P
<Kilos> no it was too expensive for me to setup and this area doesnt supply internet so i left it and use 3g
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> they make quality equipment
<Kilos> ptalug uses thier stuff and they cover a couple of hundred kilometers
<Kilos> i think it is the largest wug in the southern hemisphere
<Ekushey> They succeded in beating Cisco, IMO ;)
<Kilos> i am on a smallholding about 20 ks out of the city and in a dip as well so would have needed a large tower as well
<Ekushey> Sorry but I've to run... will talk later Kilos
<Kilos> cool
<tanjir> @Ekushey, ghumai silam... will catch you later!
<belkinsa> o/ all
<Kilos> hi belkinsa 
<Ekushey> Back...
<Ekushey> tanjir: Awake?
<Kilos> just attending a meeting
<Ekushey> Hey Kilos
<Kilos> over your sadness Ekushey ?
<Ekushey> Oh haha not sad any more :P
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> sleep tight Ekushey 
<Kilos> and everyone else
<pavlushka> sleep tight Kilos !
<Kilos> ty
<pavlushka> night everyone
* Ekushey changed the topic of #ubuntu-bd to: Official IRC channel of Ubuntu Bangladesh | www.ubuntu-bd.org | Mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bd | Forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=409 | Launchpad: http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bd | Channel Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Facebook group: http://groups.to/ubuntu | Telegram chat: https://telegram.me/ubuntubd | Enjoy your stay!
#ubuntu-bd 2016-03-18
<belkinsa> Ekushey, thanks for the voice.
<tanjir> @Ekushey, ping
<Kilos> o/
<pavlushka> Hi every one, o/
<pavlushka> Ekushey, o/
<Kilos> hi
<pavlushka> hi
<pavlushka> Hi dipraw , how are you?
<Kilos> hi dipraw 
<dipraw> hi pavlushka ,  i am fine
<dipraw> hello Kilos
<pavlushka> dipraw, long time.
<pavlushka> not very  long, but long
<Kilos> yeah visit more often
<pavlushka> dipraw, Kilos referring you.
<Kilos> pavlushka patience
<dipraw> ya actually i fell asleep yesterday! i was so tired
<Kilos> now sa playing the english
<Kilos> sigh
<pavlushka> what?
<Kilos> cricket
<pavlushka> ok, i thought metaphor, and why sigh?
<Kilos> i sigh because watching that as well is too much
<pavlushka> sigh
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> gotta run, be back in 30.
<Kilos> ok
<pavlushka> I am back
<Kilos> every quiet everywhere
<Kilos> Ekushey we playing the english now
<Kilos> tanjir good day to you
<pavlushka> Kilos, you got a pending lol
 * pavlushka laughing
<Kilos> yeah all over. some took a year in the africa locos
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> dipraw is having problems with his PC.
<Kilos> maybe the tigers ate everyone in engali
<Kilos> fix it
<Kilos> what is the porblem
<Kilos> problem
<pavlushka> his PC keeps hanging in Ubuntu, weird, got AMD octacore, with Gygabite Graphics Card.
<Kilos> run sudo touch /forcefsck and reboot
<pavlushka> there's something terribly wrong
<Kilos> reseat the ram cards
<pavlushka> noted I'll do.
<Kilos> and try look in syslog if you can see anything
<Kilos> cat /var/log/syslog
<Kilos> or tail  i dont remeber them anymore
<pavlushka> thanks for reminding.
<Kilos> also check for heat probs
<pavlushka> I cant be there physically and he is not that experienced to catch that over phone. but I'll try.
<Kilos> look for a heat sensing app that will show temps
<Kilos> or go visit him and help him reseat ram cards
<pavlushka> 500 kms away.
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> then explain carefully
<pavlushka> I'll try with my money and phone, lol
<Kilos> yes send him money for a new pc with ubuntu
<Kilos> system76
<pavlushka> lol, lmao, rolling on the ground
<Kilos> haha
<Ekushey> pavlushka: Ask your friend to post on our FB group, it'll be solved in no time
<pavlushka> thanks, Ekushey , but he need to fix the PC first, so I am communicating with him over cell.
<pavlushka> Ekushey, then he might be able to go to FB.
<Ekushey> He can post from his mobile phone
<pavlushka> yep , thats I haven't thought about.
<pavlushka> thanks again
<Ekushey> If you can't solve it then ask him to do that, there are many experience helpers who'll happily assist him
<Ekushey> The only rule is the post must be in Bangla or English, Banglish is not allowed
<Ekushey> We've waged war against Murad Taklas
<pavlushka> Ya, I know that, I am already in there.
<pavlushka> really, 
<pavlushka> but i like Murad Taklas.
<pavlushka> it makes me fall off my chair.
<pavlushka> obviously laughing.
<Ekushey> I know haha
<pavlushka> Kilos, if you can get any remote idea's what we are talking about.
<Kilos> i will let you know
<pavlushka> yeah, keep me posted. lol
<Kilos> i spent many years on old pcs with probs , 
<Kilos> always battling
<Kilos> now i have no probs anymore
<Kilos> but good luck
<Ekushey> Same here Kilos
<pavlushka> Kilos, I meant Ekushey and I were talking about!
<Kilos> there are so many little things that can cause hanging
<Kilos> i have had it with ram reseating and ram cards conflickting when they feel like it
<pavlushka> Kilos, yeah, you have your Son and Daughter.
<Ekushey> I'm feeling a bit feverish, so I'm off for now... catch you guys later...
<Kilos> rest well Ekushey 
<pavlushka> Ekushey, take care with your health. goodnight.
<Ekushey> Thanks and goodnight
<pavlushka> found some food, now eating.
<pavlushka> goodnight guys!
#ubuntu-bd 2016-03-19
<pavlushka-> Hello every one!
<pavlushka-> Ekushey, o/
<pavlushka-> Kilos, o/
<pavlushka-> Trying to use the bot,! Info avidemux
<pavlushka-> !info avidemux
<lubotu2> avidemux (source: avidemux): a free video editor - GTK version. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:2.5.4-0ubuntu14 (vivid), package size 613 kB, installed size 1969 kB
<pavlushka-> !info morse code
<lubotu2> 'code' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<pavlushka-> !info morsecode
<lubotu2> Package morsecode does not exist in vivid
<pavlushka-> !Info lubotu2
<pavlushka-> !info lubotu2
<lubotu2> Package lubotu2 does not exist in vivid
<pavlushka-> lubotu2
<pavlushka-> lubotu2,  help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pavlushka-> !patience
<lubotu2> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pavlushka-> !bug
<lubotu2> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<pavlushka-> !ubuntulog_
<pavlushka-> lubotu2 define morse code
<lubotu2> pavlushka-: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pavlushka> Hi every one!
<pavlushka> Ekushey, o/
<pavlushka> wow, bdbot, yeah.
<pavlushka> its bdBot, yeah.
<Ekushey> :)
<pavlushka> thanks, Ekushey
<pavlushka> hey, I am joining in a FOSS awareness, what do you think?
<Ekushey> Mozilla event?
<pavlushka> hey, I am joining in a FOSS awareness, what do you think? Ekushey.
<pavlushka> FOSS BD movement.
<Ekushey> LOL
<Ekushey> Good luck
<pavlushka> thanks, but Why LOL, tellme so that I can also LOL.
<Ekushey> You don't have to know :)
<Ekushey> Do what you feel is right for you.
<Ekushey> !ping tanjir
<pavlushka> ok, I will
<pavlushka> and thanks for the bot.
<Ekushey> :)
<pavlushka> gotta run, will be back soon. 
<tanjir> ping Ekushey 
<tanjir> you are travelling?
<Ekushey> Now in Dhaka tanjir :D
<pavlushka> Hello tanjir!
<pavlushka> heya, Kilos , o/
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hi tanjir, dont you talk to strangers?
<belkinsa> o/ all
 * belkinsa spoke because Kilos spoke
<belkinsa> :D
<Kilos> hi belkinsa 
<pavlushka> belkinsa, \o/
<belkinsa> pavlushka, looks like you are slowly getting accepted by the LoCo.
<pavlushka> belkinsa, yeah, think so
 * belkinsa HUGS pavlushka
<belkinsa> And thank you, Ekushey, for allowing him to be in your LoCo.
<Kilos> always be friendly with everyone
<Kilos> oh belkinsa im still struggling with spreadubuntu
<Kilos> if you see flannel on channel ask him to approve us please
<belkinsa> Sure.
<belkinsa> Which channel to look for?
<Kilos> i have even tweeter ruben with no reply
<Kilos> locoteams
 * pavlushka HUGS belkinsa 
<belkinsa> Kilos, I whois flannel and pinged him.
 * Kilos HUGS belkinsa
 * pavlushka HUGS Kilos
 * belkinsa HUGS Kilos
 * belkinsa almost said mugs
<Kilos> if you get to chat to him ask him if everything is still working there please
<belkinsa> I will.
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> and if they have all given up with it maybe we should find new peeps to take over
 * belkinsa nods
<Kilos> pavlushka has added lots of work on poor little me
<pavlushka> Kilos, really, I didn't know that!!!
<Kilos> oh belkinsa india next, how does the=at sound to you
<pavlushka> Kilos, but thanks if you do.
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> belkinsa if flannel responds and im online can we use you number 2 channel
<Kilos> then we together
<belkinsa> Yeah, I was thinking that same thought.
<pavlushka> belkinsa, I washed my hand to eat as we do in the subcontinent but started typing with the wet hand seeing you.
<Kilos> lol
<belkinsa> lol
<pavlushka> and now I am off to eat, in front of the monitor.
<Kilos> eat slow
<Kilos> rushing food is unhealthy
 * pavlushka I eat slower than others. So one might complain the opposite
<Kilos> slower is better as long as the slower is chewing time
<Kilos> when you eat beatroot every chew makes your body produce nitric oxide
<Kilos> beetroot
<pavlushka> So, you have some, coz I have finished my meal and its good to have some sweet after meal.
<pavlushka> like dessert!!
<Kilos> do you eat beetroot
<Kilos> only food that can produce nitric oxide when chewed lots
<pavlushka> I have eaten beet, its red,
<pavlushka> but not beetroot, it looks white I guess.
<Kilos> yes the red one
<pavlushka> ok, then i've eaten beetroot, it tastes like a bit grassy too
<Kilos> no when fresh and boiled they are very tasty
<pavlushka> ok, I'll try that way
<Kilos> Ekushey how strict are you guys on off topic chats
<Kilos> ive been spoiled on the za channel
<pavlushka> lol, rolling on the ground.
<Kilos> we are all friends so family, farming mechanics and everything else is allowed unless there is someone that needs assistance
<Kilos> yeah you have seen pavlushka 
<Kilos> what a great channel
<pavlushka> yeah, I've seen it but didn't expected that you would mention it like that.
<pavlushka> that you have spoiled za channel, lol
<Kilos> nono its a wonderful friendly channel
<Kilos> when everyone is friends then working together is a pleasure
<pavlushka> night guys, see ya
#ubuntu-bd 2016-03-20
<pavlushka> Goodmorning everyone!
<pavlushka> o/ all
<pavlushka> o/ Ekushey 
<Ekushey> Hello Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi Ekushey and others
<Kilos> sorry i took so long to answer, was outside checking on sheep
<Ekushey> Sheep?
<Ekushey> You have a farm?
<Kilos> my sister has a small holding
<Ekushey> How many sheeps?
<Kilos> we only have a few but we let ours and the neighbours all walk together so total maybe 20
<Kilos> and i look after them
<Ekushey> Nice :)
<Kilos> yes good life
<Kilos> i dont like city life much
<Ekushey> Got you, Kilos :)
<Kilos> :D
<Ekushey> I'm not feeling too good for the last few days
<Ekushey> Feeling feverish all the time
<Kilos> flu?
<Ekushey> And feeling weak too
<Kilos> have you seen a doctor
<Ekushey> Not yet...
<Kilos> i ty avoid them but at times its wise
<Ekushey> I don't like going to docs :(
<Kilos> hehe who does
<Ekushey> Let me try getting some sleep
<Ekushey> Will talk later Kilos
<Kilos> ok rest well
<Ekushey> Take care...
<Ekushey> Thanks...
<Kilos> do you have aspirin Ekushey 
<Ekushey> Yes
<Ekushey> Also Paracetamol
<Kilos> take a couple and has hot tea or coffee then sleep under blankets
<Kilos> and try sweat it out
<Kilos> aspirin is good for breakinf fever
<Ekushey> Let me try it out
<Ekushey> Thanks
<Kilos> hope you get well soon
<pavlushka> Hello every one!
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Ekushey o/
<pavlushka> 100 km away from  home
<Kilos> whew
<pavlushka> On a phone
<pavlushka> So, how are you?
<Ekushey> Hey Kilos
<Ekushey> Are you on Twitter?
<Kilos> yessir but i rarely go there
<Ekushey> Same here :P
<Kilos> im an irc person
<Kilos> how you feeling now?
<Ekushey> Much better :)
<Ekushey> Where are you travelling to, pavlushka?
<Kilos> Ekushey you can even take 4 asprin if necessary to break a fever
<Kilos> haha we use to give sheep a handful at times dpending on temp
<Ekushey> I never took more than 2 at once... didn't knew that
<Ekushey> It works on sheeps too?
<Ekushey> I though they need special vet medicines
<Kilos> yes breaks fever in a few hours
<Kilos> animal meds are same as ours but with another name
<Kilos> 'ingredients are the same
<Ekushey> I use Aspirin for headaches, and Paracetamol for fever
<Ekushey> Ah, didn't knew that
<Kilos> wb pavlushka 
<Kilos> when you have to look after 2500 merino sheep or 700 bonsmara and limousine cattle you learn lots about meds
<Kilos> oh and 80 jersey milk cows
<Ekushey> :D
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> Ekushey,  Dinajpur
<Kilos> at least we beat afganistan
<pavlushka> Ekushey,  i was a bit away even from the phone,  lol
<pavlushka> And Kilos,  that's a lot about sheep.
<Kilos> i used to be a farm manager for rich people
<Kilos> now here we have 3
<pavlushka> What,  sheep?
<pavlushka> Or us?
<Kilos> i used to have 54 of my own sheep and 6 milk cows and 7 horses
<Kilos> when i damaged head i sld everything
<Kilos> was almost a cabage for a year
<Kilos> couldnt walk on my own or remember very mich
<Kilos> now im good again
<Ekushey> Oops, accident?
<pavlushka> That's a relief  to hear
<Kilos> yes ssplit my head from above left eye to behind left ear and then across to right ear
<Kilos> visited the happy hunting grounds and was sent back to come learn ubuntu
<Kilos> hehe
<Ekushey> Damn
<pavlushka> Sorry Kilos
<Kilos> im good now and have lots of new friends
<Kilos> all over the world
<pavlushka> And I thank lord that I know you
<Kilos> ty
<Ekushey> How long ago did this happen?
<Kilos> i used to be very independant and self sufficient
<Kilos> 1998
<Kilos> now i know its more important to make friends and help others where i can
<Ekushey> :)
<Kilos> even when i installed 8.04 i was still very forgetful
<pavlushka> :)
<Kilos> short term memory was non existant
<Kilos> every year it gets better
<Kilos> i go eat
<pavlushka> Good to hear that, see ya
<pavlushka> Night Ekushey,  Night Kilos
<Ekushey> Done with eating Kilos?
<Kilos> yessir
<Kilos> Ekushey are you documenting the work you guys do on facebook  to use when you apply for reverification?
<Kilos> and records of the events and release parties you have
<Kilos> especially 16.04 i think
<Kilos> you guys going all out hey
<Kilos> night ll. sleep tight
#ubuntu-bd 2017-03-13
<pavlushka> Good day Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka my friend
<pavlushka> Kilos: so how is it going?
<Kilos> alive and kicking still, and you?
<pavlushka> Kilos: sorry, didn't noticed, I am alive and thinking o\
#ubuntu-bd 2017-03-14
<pavlushka> Good day Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<Kilos> :D
<pavlushka> Kilos: any comment on the day?
<Kilos> good day my friend i am resting
<Kilos> afternoon nap for ballies
<Kilos> ballies=old men
<Kilos> afrikaans
<pavlushka> I see :)
<Kilos> how are you?
<pavlushka> I took an afternoon nap on my chair too :)
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> I cant help it
<Kilos> go rest
<pavlushka> will do
<Kilos> good boy
<pavlushka> Welcome zaki :)
<zaki> ty pavlushka
<zaki> what are u doing?
<pavlushka> zaki: khaite jabo
<pavlushka> zaki: khawa dawa hoise?
<pavlushka> zaki: rooted and setup a custom CM rom to a samsung GT-S5360 Duos Y
<pavlushka> today
<zaki> (y)
<zaki> khaite jabo 
<zaki> hey i baught a xiomi redmi 4 prime yesterday
<zaki> Xiaomi*
<pavlushka> cool
<zaki> pavlushka: which one? CWM OR TWRP?
<pavlushka> that is the recovery rom, CM is the Cyanogenmod System rom
<zaki> MIUI is great, so much customization option 
<pavlushka> and yes, used cwm recovery rom
<zaki> which version of CM?
<pavlushka> the main thing is the recovery rom, once you setup that, you can boot any custom rom anytime
<zaki> i have done that in sony xperia 
<pavlushka> just put the rom zip file on a memory card
<zaki> without any clear idea just followed some tutorial. :3 years ago. :|
<pavlushka> zaki: world class brands are easy to customizable but the challenge is customizing a local one :p
<pavlushka> *to customize
<zaki> he he
<pavlushka> as the locals has not international community support
<zaki> hey pavlushka there is an MIUI Forum 
<zaki> a*
<pavlushka> zaki: and yes, your one is a world class brand too, so you will get the support :)
<pavlushka> for me, i had to find the motherboard name and version and with android version, did a search and gave that a try, with the risk of bricking it :)
<zaki> I meant to say MIUI has so many customization option like CM 
<pavlushka> but once you able to setup the recovery rom, you can recover from almost any situation
<zaki> and i also breaked that sony experia in first try. :3 
<pavlushka> zaki:  there is a brand which supplies CM as main rom with their phone
<pavlushka> its one+
<zaki> WOW
<pavlushka> their versions are like this, one+one, one+two up to one+five
<zaki> he he
<zaki> got it
<zaki> OnePlus one
<pavlushka> sorry, they only released upto one+3
<zaki> https://oneplus.net/global/one
<zaki> Cyanogen OS 12
<pavlushka> yeah, Cyanogenmod project discontinued
<zaki> don't know
<pavlushka> so it become cyanogen OS
<pavlushka> One+ maintaning it for their models
<pavlushka> now
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> hi g0d355__
<pavlushka> zaki: actually its a split
<zaki> oh
<zaki> dinner time
<zaki> brb
<pavlushka> one+ is maintaining as Cyanogen OS and the main developer maintains it in his repo, but not in a huge manner considering the range of device support
<pavlushka> in two different name
<pavlushka> *s
<pavlushka> zaki: have you checked #ubuntu+1 :p
<zaki> oh
<pavlushka> zaki: its for Ubuntu Alpha and Beta release only
<pavlushka> as these are the latest and has priority
<pavlushka> zaki: if you test them, you have to report the issues in #ubuntu+1
<zaki> oky
<zaki> but i never tasted a alpha or beta release :3 
<pavlushka> ok, may be in future :)
<zaki> hmm. :D
#ubuntu-bd 2017-03-15
<walrider> pavlushka, wc
<pavlushka> Hello walrider :)
<pavlushka> walrider: whassup ?
<Kilos> hi pavlushka walrider 
<walrider> Kilos, helo nice to see u again , how do u feel now ?
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<Kilos> haha still tired lad. maybe i must ask for longer nights
<Kilos> and i still feel with my fingers hehe
<Kilos> sometimes toes
<walrider> amn 
<walrider> damn 
<Kilos> how are you?
<walrider> im good 
<Kilos> great
<walrider> tryna make a tourist organization in our city 
<pavlushka> Kilos: your condition is not good, cant it be an emergency?
<pavlushka> walrider: good to hear that.
<Kilos> going for scans on the 24th lad, nothing happens fast here
<Kilos> im ok just tired, could be the stupid meds
<walrider> try go for a vacation man 
<walrider> u will feel light 
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> is g0d355__ one of you guys bot?
<Kilos> pavlushka ???
<pavlushka> Kilos: heh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24181411/
<Kilos> we dont want that thing in ubuntu-za please pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: I am afraid I have no hands on that :(
<Kilos> who does it belong to
<pavlushka> Kilos: that nick is a random one, not registered :)
<Kilos> but who made it and sent it to za
<pavlushka> Kilos: no idea, the ip is from USA but He is from Bangladesh, that's for sure.
<Kilos> ill get the pro to ban it ty
<pavlushka> Kilos: if you think so :)
<walrider> barjavel 
<pavlushka> walrider: what?
<walrider> that bot recently used  in barjavel.freenode.net i think 
<walrider> in that server 
<walrider> brb reboot need
<pavlushka> walrider: 104.131.75.159	United States 	New Jersey
 * pavlushka bbl
<pavlushka> u-la-la: weather in Belgium
<u-la-la> pavlushka: That didn't seem to agree with me
<pavlushka> u-la-la: weather in Dhaka, Bangladesh
<u-la-la> pavlushka: I'm not feeling too well
<pavlushka> u-la-la: ddg Belgium
<u-la-la> pavlushka: Belgium A sovereign state in Western Europe bordered by France, the Netherlands, Germany, Luxembourg... :: Belgium, Wisconsin A village located in the Town of Belgium in Ozaukee County, Wisconsin, United States.
#ubuntu-bd 2017-03-16
<pavlushka> Good day Kilos :)
<pavlushka> ping dipraw 
<Kilos> hi pav
<Kilos> pavlushka 
#ubuntu-bd 2017-03-17
<pavlushka> papapa: ban g0d355__ 
<pavlushka> papapa: ban g0d355__ 
<pavlushka> papapa: ping
<pavlushka> ping
<pavlushka> !op | g0d355__ 
<lubotu2> g0d355__: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<papapa> g0d355__: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<papapa> g0d355__: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu.
<pavlushka> die
<pavlushka> die papapa 
<papapa> No, you
<pavlushka> papapa: die
<papapa> No, you
<pavlushka> devoice papapa 
<pavlushka> deop papapa 
<pavlushka> !deop
<pavlushka> voice lubotu2 
<pavlushka> papapa: voice lubotu2 
<pavlushka> sing
<pavlushka> papapa: sing
<papapa> Tra la la
<pavlushka> ping
<pavlushka> papapa: ping
<pavlushka> papapa: op pavlushka 
<pavlushka> XD
<papapa> Quit saying that! 
<XParif> keu asen?
<pavlushka> Welcome Kilos :)
<Kilos> ty pavlushka 
<pavlushka> hehe
<pavlushka> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kI_RRQv6wKk
<Kilos> is that a video pavlushka ?
<Kilos> i dont do youtube often
<pavlushka> Kilos: I am testing a bot (papapa) for grabbing the urlinfo
<Kilos> ok
<pavlushka> so its cool :)
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- Kilos added g0d355__!*@* to the AKICK list.
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka added papapa!*@* to the AKICK list.
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka removed papapa!*@* from the AKICK list.
<pavlushka> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kI_RRQv6wKk
<pavlushka> papapa: die
<pavlushka> die papapa 
<pavlushka> papapa die
<pavlushka> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kI_RRQv6wKk
<papapa> Funny Johnny Depp On When He Met Justin Bieber - YouTube
<pavlushka> Kilos: it works :), post any url and see :)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> http://mileys-site.yolasite.com
<Kilos> you sure it works
<pavlushka> lol, my internet is slow today, and I see some errors from the bot  not to reach that site this time :(
<pavlushka> https://pavelsayekat.blogspot.com/2017/03/adding-bengali-jatiyo-keyboard-layout.html
<papapa> pavlushka's_blog: The story of adding Bengali Jatiyo Keyboard Layout support to parabola-arch GNU/Linux
<pavlushka> http://mileys-site.yolasite.com
<Kilos> haha it doesnt like me
<pavlushka> Kilos: may be your site is bot protected :p
<Kilos> oh maybe
<Kilos> tumbleweed works on yola sites engine i think
<Kilos> and he is also a python guru
<Kilos> like superfly
<pavlushka> Kilos: yeah, tumbleweed is the driver of ibidbot project on LP
<pavlushka> Kilos: supybot works better, can even fetch your url :(
<pavlushka> Kilos: I am talking about the bot tsimonq2 uses, that can fetch your url
<Kilos> ah
<pavlushka> Kilos: no probs, I'll use that too :p
<Kilos> i see i have 2 urls dut dunno what the diffs is, because im sure i only made one site
<Kilos> https://sites.google.com/site/mileyssite
<papapa> mileyssite
<Kilos> there you go clever bot
<pavlushka> ok
<pavlushka> http://mileys-site.yolasite.com
<pavlushka> http://mileys-site.yolasite.com
<u-la-la> Title: Mileys Site (at mileys-site.yolasite.com)
<pavlushka> Kilos: it works even for you site now :)
<pavlushka> http://mileys-site.yolasite.com
<billboard> Title: Mileys Site (at mileys-site.yolasite.com)
<billboard> Announcement from my owner (pavlushka): hi in #ubuntu-bd
<pavlushka> u-la-la: coffee on
 * u-la-la starts grinding coffee
<u-la-la> Coffee's ready for pavlushka!
<pavlushka> u-la-la: ty
<u-la-la> You are welcome my friend
#ubuntu-bd 2017-03-18
<pavlushka> zaki: ping
<zaki> pavlushka: pong
<zaki> pavlushka: i"m looking for a .tech domain 
<zaki> like xyz.tech
<pavlushka> zaki: if can pay, you can have any kind of domain, just google it and pay :P
<pavlushka> *if you can pay
<zaki> got one but I want it from some bangladeshy service 
<zaki> domain hosting service*
<pavlushka> zaki: why?
<zaki> ....
<pavlushka> zaki: anyways, find out a Bangladeshi domain service first and ask them
<pavlushka> they might manage
<zaki> hmmm
<zaki> what are you doing
<zaki> ?
<pavlushka> zaki: watching a movie
<zaki> which one? :D 
<pavlushka> zaki:  Mesrine - Public Enemy No.1
<pavlushka> zaki: arek jaigae ping disi
<zaki> oky
<zaki> no confermation msg
<zaki> :3
<pavlushka> Welcome NahidSultan :)
<pavlushka> Night every one :)
#ubuntu-bd 2017-03-19
<pavlushka> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rnA6wpF0o4
<pavlushka> https://github.com/operatornormal/qemuctl
<billboard> Title: GitHub - operatornormal/qemuctl: Qemuctl clone for debian maintenance purposes. For original files see http://sourceforge.net/projects/qemuctl/?source=directory (at github.com)
<pavlushka> ok, now the bot is fixed \o/
<pavlushka> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rnA6wpF0o4
<billboard> Title: Write your own Operating System in 1 hour - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<pavlushka> billboard: voice Nahiyan 
<pavlushka> billboard: devoice Nahiyan 
<pavlushka> billboard: devoice u-la-la 
<pavlushka> billboard: ban u-la-la 
<billboard> pavlushka: Error: "ban" is not a valid command.
<pavlushka> billboard: kick u-la-la 
<pavlushka> billboard: invite ubuntulog_ 
<billboard> pavlushka: Error: ubuntulog_ is already in #ubuntu-bd.
<pavlushka> billboard: invite u-la-la
<billboard> pavlushka: The operation succeeded.
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka set flags +AOiov on eprbata
-ChanServ:#ubuntu-bd- pavlushka disabled the VERBOSE flag
<pavlushka> billboard: invite ubuntulog_ 
<billboard> pavlushka: Error: ubuntulog_ is already in #ubuntu-bd.
<pavlushka> ok
<pavlushka> https://github.com/operatornormal/qemuctl
<billboard> Title: GitHub - operatornormal/qemuctl: Qemuctl clone for debian maintenance purposes. For original files see http://sourceforge.net/projects/qemuctl/?source=directory (at github.com)
 * Kilos waves
 * pavlushka waves back
#ubuntu-bd 2018-03-14
<zaki> hello
<zaki> from lubuntu :D
<zaki> pavlushka, 
<pavlushka> zaki: yeah, that's me
<pavlushka> zaki: and you are?
<zaki> yeah me
<zaki> installed Lubuntu 17.10
<pavlushka> zaki: what brings you to Lubuntu?
<zaki> is there any channel like #lubuntu-bd ? :D
<zaki> performance and performance  :D
<zaki> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Ubuntu "artful" 17.10 • CPU: AMD E2-1800 APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics (1.36GHz) • Memory: Physical: 2.5 GiB Total (1.2 GiB Free) Swap: 5.9 GiB Total (5.9 GiB Free) • Storage: 9.2 GB / 86.7 GB (77.5 GB Free) • VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Wrestler [Radeon HD 7340] @ Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 12h/14h Processor Function 5 • Uptime: 35m 9s
<pavlushka> lol @ zaki> is there any channel like #lubuntu-bd ? :D
<pavlushka> zaki: I tried pantheon desktop for a while
<pavlushka> zaki: good for a beginner for graphics and animations
<zaki> searching.....
<zaki> ha ha
<zaki> first I tried Debian 9 
<pavlushka> zaki: some one new moved into Ubuntu and he loved pantheon (which is an Elementary OS default DE)
<pavlushka> zaki: oh, how was debian 9?
<zaki> কিন্তু সি পি ইউ ইউসেজ এতো বেশি আসতেসিল , একটু পরেই আবার লুবুন্টু দিসি
<pavlushka> zaki: and about the pantheon guy, he installed that on Ubuntu but was buggy (as it is not tuned for Ubuntu)
<zaki> I tried Debian with LXDE
<pavlushka> zaki: debian is for servers or admin guys, not for daily desktop use
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> so I moved to lubuntu :D
<pavlushka> zaki: but if you have loads of CPU power and loads of RAM, then oyu can also try debian as a desktop
<zaki> btw now they are creating Linux DE's look like Windows. and I hate it too much 
<pavlushka> zaki: LXDE is like walking on water but not drowning into CPU latency due to poor machine spechs
<pavlushka> zaki: yeah, If I loved Windows that much, I would have switched to windows, not to a windows like DE :p
<pavlushka> zaki: cinnamon has windows like looks, that's why I dont like that
<zaki> yeah thats what I can't understand about them 
<pavlushka> zaki: on the contrary, for people who switched newly from windows for some reason, they seems to look for windows like appearence, good for them
<pavlushka> zaki: think about the Governments and Farms who swiched to Linux, The Employess has no choice but to use Linux then, good for them if they got a Windows look a like DE, right?
<pavlushka> zaki: mine and your cases are different, we swithced because we liked the system along with the DE, no one forced us :)
<zaki> yes of course 
<zaki> totally got your point :)  
<zaki> so it has so much good point 
<zaki> those I haven't  think about. :D 
<pavlushka> zaki: yeah, it just depends on choice and taste
<pavlushka> zaki: and one more thing, do you know that if you have multiple GNU/Linux (arch, ubuntu, debian. fedora, Suse) installed onto your system and only one linux bootable device
<pavlushka> zaki: you can fix all of the GNU/Linux installation with that Linux bootable USB/CD by just using the chroot environment!
<zaki> wow
<pavlushka> zaki: I did it just now, from a Ubuntu bootable pendrive, I fixed my Parabola arch ^^
<zaki> I know about chroot environment but not like this
<zaki> now I know
<zaki> I suggested about chroot to remonshai some days earlier 
<pavlushka> zaki: I had a facebook note on this if you have read that, I updated that note yesterday adding solution by chroot
<pavlushka> zaki: reinstalling grub!
<zaki> I haven't I will check it now 
<pavlushka> zaki: and also you can fix initramfs issues of different systems using chroot from another system
<pavlushka> zaki: link is available on my ubuntu wiki
<zaki> Reinstalling grub2 and recovering lost Ubuntu OS co-installed with Windows ?
<pavlushka> yep
<zaki> got this
<zaki> https://www.facebook.com/notes/pavel-sayekat/reinstalling-grub2-and-recovering-lost-ubuntu-os-co-installed-with-windows/10208918838465787/
<u-la-la> [ Reinstalling grub2 and recovering lost Ubuntu OS co-installed with Windows ] - https://www.facebook.com
<pavlushka> zaki: in case the gurb-install returns error like not installing due to memory occupied by flexnet, you have to use "--force" switch
<zaki> so many things to learn :) 
<zaki> thanks
<zaki> and good night :) 
<pavlushka> zaki: good night :)
#ubuntu-bd 2019-03-12
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<u-la-la> zaki: 06 Mar 22:00Z <pavlushka> tell zaki you can take that as a tutorial I guess, https://arduino.stackexchange.com/questions/62201/how-to-get-the-weather-kit-with-anemometer-working-using-arduino-uno
<pavlushka> zaki: how is it going?
<pavlushka> zaki: you are in office I guess
<zaki> pavlushka, I'm okay 
<zaki> is office !! nah :D 
<zaki> pavlushka, is it working ? 
<zaki> i'm watching football 
<pavlushka> zaki: yes, just need to merge the previous sensor codes and some furnishes.
<pavlushka> zaki: bercelona?
<zaki> oh 
<pavlushka> zaki: GN dear
<zaki> juventus vs atletico madrid 
<zaki> good night 
#ubuntu-bd 2019-03-13
<zaki> pavlushka, same issue here 
<zaki> not working 
<pavlushka> zaki: hehe, FB dhora khaise
<pavlushka> এখনি কেউ কিসু বলবেনা, সব ঠিক যদি হয় তাহলে বলবে কি হইসিল
<zaki> he he 
<zaki> gmail having issues today 
<zaki> pavlushka, you use IRC client on your android?
<pavlushka> zaki: only on emergency, yes
<zaki> pavlushka, which one?
<zaki> androIRC
<zaki> ?
<pavlushka> zaki: yep
<zaki> okay 
#ubuntu-bd 2020-03-09
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<u-la-la> zaki: 2020-03-02 - 11:40:04UTC <pavlushka> tell zaki I was afk
<zaki> pavlushka, when?
<pavlushka> zaki: it was 7 days before
<zaki> oh 3rd march
<zaki> 2nd march
<zaki> .uptime
<u-la-la> I've been sitting here for 7:25:12 and I keep going!
<zaki> pavlushka, ubuntu server is down 
<pavlushka> zaki: which one?
<zaki> you have shut down it ? 
<pavlushka> zaki: no!
<pavlushka> zaki: if I did then how the bot is here?
<zaki> I just checked now. and it's down 
<zaki> any issue ?
<pavlushka> zaki: don't know, can't ssh
<zaki> I haven't checked it last 2 day 
<pavlushka> zaki: me neither
<zaki> অন করে দিচ্ছি
<pavlushka> night night, I try tomorrow, keep it on :)
<pavlushka> zaki: ^
#ubuntu-bd 2020-03-10
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<zaki> .uptime
<zaki> pavlushka, I've now verified PayPal acc.
<pavlushka> wow
<pavlushka> zaki: so you buy international services now?
<zaki> yea
<zaki> pavlushka, what is this ubiquity-maybe.service for? :D 
<pavlushka> zaki: not for servers, it's for liveCD installer
<zaki> ah
<u-la-la> zaki: 2020-03-10 - 12:14:27UTC <pavlushka> tell zaki slow what? how and why?
<u-la-la> zaki: 2020-03-10 - 12:59:02UTC <pavlushka> tell zaki the vm is faster now, there was an unneccessary kernel parameter defined in the /etc/default/grub in "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="maybe-ubiquity"" which was for GUI-desktop not meant for servers
<pavlushka> zaki: night night
<zaki> .uptime
<u-la-la> I've been sitting here for 1:08:51 and I keep going!
#ubuntu-bd 2020-03-11
<pavlushka> night night
#ubuntu-bd 2020-03-14
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> what's up?
<pavlushka> !cmus
<pavlushka> !info cmus
<lubotu2> 'artful' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, eoan, eoan-backports, eoan-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
